# Bbq pit auction



## corby jane (Jul 28, 2010)

There is a BBQ pit/trailer being auctioned off in Palacios this weekend. Auction is at/for the Senior Citizen Center, 706 Commerce, Palacios. Last bids will be at
3m Saturday Sept 17. Min bid is $500 and increases by $25 each time. Any interest should call Charles at 979-240-4695 (leave a message for a return call).

I will text pictures it you are interested.


----------



## corby jane (Jul 28, 2010)

btt


----------

